# Etching



## NeilYeag (Jun 17, 2018)

A little bling for the etching tank. Why Not?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2018)

Are you going to etch that on the tank?


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 18, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you going to etch that on the tank?



Nope just a paper sticker for my own amusement...., probably as the ferric drips all over the place it will look as disgusting as the old one I just threw away HA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

